# Are you a good DoBee?



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 3, 2021)

You have to remember "Romper Room"? And all those local kiddie tv shows. I remember "Ding Dong School". But I was surprised too learn that most TV station,s way back then, had a similar type of show. Another local show was the guy with the cartoons.  Mine was "Salty Brine"- a sailor from a Rhode Island TV station. There was Bob, Emery, "Big Brother Bob" from Boston. I'm not sure why all those shows were cancelled.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2021)

Some days it could go either way!


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 3, 2021)

guess I missed out!!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> You have to remember "Romper Room"? And all those local kiddie tv shows. I remember "Ding Dong School". But I was surprised too learn that most TV station,s way back then, had a similar type of show. Another local show was the guy with the cartoons.  Mine was "Salty Brine"- a sailor from a Rhode Island TV station. There was Bob, Emery, "Big Brother Bob" from Boston. *I'm not sure why all those shows were cancelled*.


They probably started costing more money than sponsors were getting out of them. And some child development/psychology person criticized them for being mind-numbing instead of educational, and then we got Scooby-Do.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 3, 2021)

Do Bee was always wanting to squeeze little kids' emotions into Tiny Impossible Box.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 3, 2021)

This is what happened to Mr. Doobee..


Nothing is ever what it once was and innocence is lost.  Of course, as the saying goes "We don't know what we have got until it is gone".  In this case, it is the innocence of childhood.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 3, 2021)

I remember Romper Room from having baby siblings in the home, and from my babysitting days.

A lot of moms I sat for had a playpen setup in their living rooms as well as a blanket on the floor, and would tune into these shows to keep their children occupied and entertained.

There was Romper Room
Sesame Street, which IMO was a much better program back in the 70's than it is now.
Mr. Dressup
Mr. Rogers
The Friendly Giant
Zoom
The Magic Garden
And in the 80's there was, Fred Penner's Place

Many of the hosts of these shows have passed on.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 3, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> This is what happened to Mr. Doobee..
> View attachment 153004
> 
> Nothing is ever what it once was and innocence is lost.  Of course, as the saying goes "We don't know what we have got until it is gone".  In this case, it is the innocence of childhood.
> ...


LMAO!!! Pretty funny!
I remember Romper Room but never watched it or the Friendly Giant or any other programs specifically made for children so can’t really comment. I created my own entertainment.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 3, 2021)

We weren't allowed to watch much tv when we were younger so I only heard of some of shows and only watched a bit of Sesame Street.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2021)

*The only show I remember watching and really enjoying was Howdy Doody. I always wanted to be Princess Summer Fall Winterspring.*


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 3, 2021)

I was always more a "HR Puffin Stuff" type of kid.


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 3, 2021)

OK

This is weird.

I grew up in Upstate NY.  Somehow my mom got me on Romper room. I was of those kids sitting on the floor for one of those shows. All I remember was the nice Lady and the 'Magic Mirror" and some big teddy bear and these giant TV cameras. 1960?

I was 5 years old I think.


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2021)

Our local kiddie show was "Kindergarten Kollege" and one of my younger sisters was on it for a week.  My parents were terrified about what she might say as she was one for blurting out whatever came into her mind.  We all cringed every time it was her turn to speak.  Luckily, she came through with flying colors.  

Anybody remember Pinky Lee?  I was watching the day he had a heart attack on live TV.  He was bouncing around in his usual manner and all of a sudden fell to his knees, clutched his chest and gasped "HELP ME!"   The kids were all laughing, thinking that this was a new schtick.  Finally, the camera cut away and somebody else jumped out and said, "HEY EVERYBODY!!!  LET'S SING!!!"  And that was pretty much the end of Pinky Lee on the TV.  I think he might have come back for a little while, but not for long.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 12, 2021)

I remember Miss Francis from the Ding Dong School.  She should not be confused with the Ding Dong Daddy of the D-Car Line, who had a thing for the ladies for which he did time...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2021)

I was a Howdy Doody kid too. Mr. Bluster, I think that was the name, Was a favorite along with Clarabelle the clown.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I was a Howdy Doody kid too. Mr. Bluster, I think that was the name, Was a favorite along with Clarabelle the clown.


 I loved Howdy Doody and I was lucky enough to meet Clarabelle.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Zoom


My son and I watched Zoom together. I loved the theme song.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I loved Howdy Doody and I was lucky enough to meet Clarabelle.


Did you know Clarabelle became Mister Kangaroo?


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Did you know Clarabelle became Mister Kangaroo?


Who's Mister Kangaroo?

I knew of a Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Who's Mister Kangaroo?
> 
> I knew of a Captain Kangaroo.


Duh. UHM . . . well, he was mister before he got promoted to Cap'n . . .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 21, 2021)

SetWave said:


> My son and I watched Zoom together. I loved the theme song.


I loved the theme song/music, too!


----------



## old medic (Mar 22, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> This is what happened to Mr. Doobee..


Never WAS ... but smoke a few....


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 22, 2021)

In the Cleveland TV market area, we had such shows as: Barnaby and Woodrow the Woodsman, Captain Penny, Franz the Toymaker, Mr. Jing-a-Ling from Halley's dept. store fame, and Big Chuck and Little John show.


----------

